# European railroad guide?



## monsterhunter (May 25, 2008)

Hi All,
Does anyone know of a good book that explains modern European freight and passenger rail?  I need something that just gives a general overview of locomotive and car types.
Dan


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By monsterhunter on 01/14/2009 5:29 PM
Hi All,
Does anyone know of a good book that explains modern European freight and passenger rail? I need something that just gives a general overview of locomotive and car types.
Dan









Kind of an open topic, but for starters, look here:

http://www.railfaneurope.net/ 

....if you have a few hours to kill.


----------

